

[Show] A parallel text version of Candide - bilingualing
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/2014563144/release-a-parallel-text-version-of-candide

======
andrelaszlo
Bilingual books are quite common in France, since may people want to speak
better English. I was surprised that no bilingual edition of Candide, on of
the most known works of French litterature, isn't available. Turns out it is:
[http://www.amazon.com/Candide-Bilingual-Edition-English-
Fren...](http://www.amazon.com/Candide-Bilingual-Edition-English-French-
Voltaire/dp/0984679871)

